# White dutch clover poisonous for goats?



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

I was planning on using white dutch clover as the cover crop for my garden paths this year. Then I think I read somewhere (not sure where) that white clover is toxic for goats. Does anyone know if this is true? I'm not planning on letting the goats loose in my garden , but even so I don't want to have a plant around that's harmful.

If white clover is toxic, are the other clovers ok?

Thanks,
Sundari
---
Heirloom Gardens
An urban, multi-plot farm in the heart of Denver.
http://www.eatwhereUlive.com


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

What I found here: http://www.goatworld.com/health/plants/ ... over.shtml



> ALSO KNOWN AS:
> (pea family)
> See special NOTE below concerning Alfalfa, Buckwheat, Red Clover, White Clover.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks a million, Stacey - I really appreciate it! I'm such a newbie I haven't yet been to goatworld.com. I'll have to check it out!

-Sundari


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are welcome.

So as long as they dont eat it when it is damp or dewy it looks to be safe. and even if they do eat it the toxidity is low.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

White clover contains anti coagulants and therefore is known to thin the blood in livestock. It is also high in copper. Red clover is fine, we have it in our pastures and a bit in the hay we grow.


----------

